# FW189 restoration in the uk



## ollieholmes (Jan 24, 2006)

Has anyone herd any news on this project? I know they have a website but when i last looked it had not been updated in ages.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2006)

Havent heard any news but it sounds great! Flyable or static?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

Yeah it would be interesting to see either, but obvisiously it would be great to see it fly.


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 25, 2006)

It will be a flyer. She is a unique survivior so the fact we have her is special, and even more special that she will fly.


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 25, 2006)

If people are interested i will contact them and see if i can find out anything.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 25, 2006)

That would be great Ollie, I would like to see what you could find out. Alternatively you could post it in this topic for all to see.


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 25, 2006)

I will of course post it on this forum if they allow me. I do have to respect the fact that they may not whant it spread everywhere.


----------



## tjcampbell111 (May 30, 2007)

Click below to see the FW 189 OWL for sale.


WARBIRDFINDERS.CO.UK


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

I read some where that the museum in Berlin is going to be buying this one. I believe this is the same company as well that is restoring a Fw 200 for the same museum in Berlin.


----------



## R-2800 (May 30, 2007)

cool at least one exists.


----------



## tjcampbell111 (Apr 14, 2008)

Paul Allen has purchased the FW 189 OWL project.


Go to the web site below for details.


Fw 189 for Paul Allen news - Aeroplane Magazine - History in the Air


----------

